# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  نماذج من صور الحب فى حياة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابتة الكرام

## صفحات العمر

*و عمره ما مات 
لكنه فـات .. مطارحنا
بيهرب من قلوبنا ساعات
إذا نسينا .. ملامحنـــا
ويبعد أبعد المسافــات
إذا بسهوله جرّحْنـــا
لأنه بجد يا حبايب كيان شفاف
وعمره ما خاف على نفسه
دا خوفه علينا بس إحنا
*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*كل عام وأنتم بكل الخير والسعادة* 
*يسعدنى أن ألتقى بكم كل يوم فى رمضان* 
*أعتباراً من يوم 1 وحتى يوم 15 رمضان* 
*مع نماذج من صور الحب فى حياة الحبيب*
*محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*والصحابه الكرام رضوان الله عليهم*
*وسأقدم لكم بمشيئة الرحمن بصياغة شعرية* 
*جانبا من صور الحب* 
*فى حياة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*والصحابة الكرام التى وردت فى الأحاديث الصحيحه* 
*لتكون نبراسا لنا فى ايامنا التى طغت فيها المادية* 
*وأصبح الحب الحقيقى ضربا من الأساطير* 
*إنتظرونــــا* 
*وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة* 



 KHETM44--2010.gif

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد 

كعادتك  دائما 

تسكب الحب فى قلوبنا 

وها انت تأتى لنا باجمل احساس 

وارق مشاعر 

من نبع الصفاء  والكمال 

نبع سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ومتعنا ببديع عطائك 

دمت لنا بصفاء ونقاء المحبه فى الله 

*

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر

بعد أن عشنا معك العام الماضى مع " أرحنا بها يابلال"...

نعيش معك هذا العام مع هذه النماذج من قصص الحب الحقيقية بمعناها الواسع الشامل..

فى انتظار هذ الروائع إن شاء الله.....

خالص تقديرى

----------


## جابر المصرى

كل سنةوانت طيب يابومصطفي 
جعلة الله عليك وعلينا شهر مغفرة ورحمة وعتق من النار ان شاء الله 

ويلا متعنا بصور  الحب في حياة المصطفي 

تقديري

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *كعادتك دائما* 
> 
> *تسكب الحب فى قلوبنا* 
> 
> *وها انت تأتى لنا باجمل احساس* 
> 
> *وارق مشاعر* 
> ...


*أسعد الله صباحك بالحب أيها الجميل النادر* 
*وأعاد عليك وعلى أسرتك الجميلة هذه الأيام المباركة*
* بالخير واليمن والبركات* 
*ونفعنا جميعا بنفحاتها المباركة التى تطيب*
* الروح وتبعث على السكينة بالقرب من الله عز وجل*
* بأحب الأعمال إليه* 
*حفظك الله أخى الحبيب نادر الأسكندارانى* 
*ودمت كما أنت دائما مثالا للأصالة والذوق* 
*محبتى الخالصه لك*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر
> 
> بعد أن عشنا معك العام الماضى مع " أرحنا بها يابلال"...
> 
> نعيش معك هذا العام مع هذه النماذج من قصص الحب الحقيقية بمعناها الواسع الشامل..
> 
> فى انتظار هذ الروائع إن شاء الله.....
> 
> خالص تقديرى


*أسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير سماء* 
*وكل عام وأنتِ وأسرتك الكريمه بكل الخير والسعادة* 
*أعاد الله عليكِ هذه الأيام المباركة بالخير والبركات* 
*ودعواتك بقى ربنا ييسر لى* 
*وتطلع الصور زى منا حاسسها شامله كافيه* 
*حفظك الله ودمتِ برقيك وحضورك المضىء* 
*تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل سنةوانت طيب يابومصطفي 
> جعلة الله عليك وعلينا شهر مغفرة ورحمة وعتق من النار ان شاء الله 
> 
> ويلا متعنا بصور الحب في حياة المصطفي 
> 
> تقديري


*ايه الانوار دى* 
*ابناء مصر نورت بيك يا أبو احمد* 
*وكل سنه وانت وأسرتك الرائعه بكل الخير والسعادة* 
*اعاد الله عليك هذه الأيام المباركة باليمن والبركات*
*أسعدك الله ودمت لى نعم الأخ* 
*محبتى لك دائما*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم مايسترو الحرف
المُبدع الشاعر الجميل
محمد سعيد

كل سنة وأنت طيب ورمضان كريم
وكل عام بنبقى معاك فى رحاب حرفك الرائع
وبنستنى ابداعك والمرة دى اجمل شيئ
نكون مع حرفك مع سيرة الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام
ومنتظرينك بكل الشوق بروحانيات عطرة بأذن الله

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الكريم مايسترو الحرف*
> *المُبدع الشاعر الجميل*
> *محمد سعيد* 
> *كل سنة وأنت طيب ورمضان كريم*
> *وكل عام بنبقى معاك فى رحاب حرفك الرائع*
> *وبنستنى ابداعك والمرة دى اجمل شيئ*
> *نكون مع حرفك مع سيرة الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام*
> *ومنتظرينك بكل الشوق بروحانيات عطرة بأذن الله* 
> 
> **


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى العزيزة *شحرورة* 
ولا حرمنا ابدا وجودك المضىء وروحك الطيبه 
وكل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
اعاد الله عليكِ وعلى أسرتك الجميلة بالخير والبركه
لك دائما وابدا كل تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يقول سيدنا أبو بكر*
*كنا في الهجرة وأنا عطشان جدا*
*فجئت بمذقة لبن* 
*فناولتها للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*وقلت له : اشرب يا رسول الله*
*يقول أبو بكر:* 
*فشرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*حتى ارتويت* 





فى هجرة المصطفى 
كـان الصديق والخِـل 
ف الجد شال ويــاه 
ونام معاه ف الطَــل 
ومن حنانه سقـــاه 
وقت العطش والضيق
الكل قال كذاب ...
وهو كان صِـــدّيق 
قاسى صنوف العذاب 
ف وعر وعر الطريق 
غريب طلب نصرته 
قاله معاك ناصر 
دا انت أمين حينا 
وأوفى أوفى صديق 
الله يا طبع الأحبه 
لما تكون نبراس 
وتقيد شموع المحبه 
لكل كل الناس 
وتعيش حروف من نور 
على سطر ف الكراس

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل الشاعر القدير
محمد سعيد

كل عام وانت بخير أعادة الله عليك الشهر الفضيل باليمن والبركات
وما أجمل من نبع رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة وأزكى السلام
ان ننهل منه روحانيات تنير نفوسنا وتعطرها بعطر اليمان
بورك حرفك واحساسك الشجى الذى يكسو وجداننا بهذة الروعة
دمت بخير وسعادة بالدارين

مع تحيتى*

----------


## nova_n

الاستاذ القدير محمد سعيد

جميلة جدا اللهم صلى وسلم على الحبيب طه
الصادق الأمين بجد وجدتها رائعة
وانا هتابع معكم ومنتظرة الحلقة الجديدة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

نوفا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الفاضل الشاعر القدير*
> *محمد سعيد* 
> *كل عام وانت بخير أعادة الله عليك الشهر الفضيل باليمن والبركات*
> *وما أجمل من نبع رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة وأزكى السلام*
> *ان ننهل منه روحانيات تنير نفوسنا وتعطرها بعطر اليمان*
> *بورك حرفك واحساسك الشجى الذى يكسو وجداننا بهذة الروعة*
> *دمت بخير وسعادة بالدارين* 
> 
> *مع تحيتى*


حفظك الله أختى العزيزة قيثارة 
ودام حضورك المضىء وكلماتك المشجعة
وأتمنى أن أكون دائما عند ظتكم الطيب 
كل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
نفعنا الله وإياكِ بهذه الأيام المباركه 
وجعلنا من عتقاء رمضان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاستاذ القدير محمد سعيد
> 
> جميلة جدا اللهم صلى وسلم على الحبيب طه
> الصادق الأمين بجد وجدتها رائعة
> وانا هتابع معكم ومنتظرة الحلقة الجديدة
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
> 
> نوفا


نوفا الجميله 
وإطلالة أسعدتنى أيمّــا سعادة 
فأنا أعلم عن قلمك أنه موهوب 
ولديه القدره على الصياغة الشعريه ببساطة السهل الممتنع 
لذا فسأنتظر منه تقديم بعضا من صور الحب برؤى حرفك الشفيف  
من سيرة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أكثرها 
وما اجمل ان ندونها ونتدارسها فى هذه الايام المباركة 
وكل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## سوما

جميل اوى أول نموذج أ. محمد ,,,,,, :36 3 13: 
كل سنة وحضرتك بخير ومعانا بأجمل الأفكار وأطيب الأشعار .. :f: 
دمت بكل خير وحب .. :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*بمجرد هجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*من مكة المكرمة* *إلى المدينة المنورة* 
*أول شىء فعله بعد بناء المسجد* 
*هو زرع قيم ومبادىء الحب* 
*بأن آخى بين المهاجرين والأنصار*
 





*الحب عن النبى 
أول خطاوى الجد
زرعه الحبيب ف القلوب 
طـــــرح ..
جناين ورد
لما اصطفاه ربنا 
رحمه لكل الكون 
فرح المدر والشجر 
فرحه ماليها حد
من بعد ظلم وجفـا 
من صحبته وناسه
بكى بدموع الوداع 
 حُــبه وإخلاصه 
هاجر بأمر الإله 
والبدر وناســه 
وفى المدينه* *بدأ* 
*يرسى أصول الحب* 
*يغرس معانى الصفا*
*بين الضمير والقلب*
*علمنا إن الكيان ..* 
*لأمـته واحد*
*أمه بتسجد وتعبد ربها الواحد*
*وازاى يكون همنا ..*
*كما دمنا واحــد**
**
*

----------


## noogy

أ / محمد
كعادتك دائما مبدع ومتألق 
جميل جدا 
متابعة لهذه النماذج الرائعة فى حياة نبينا عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## محمد الصاوي

*اخى الحبيب 
الشاعر الكبير 
قيمه وقامه 
محمد سعيد 
صفحات العمر 


الفكرة رائعه 
والطرح ممتع 
والرحلة شيقه 
تاخذنا معك فى رحله صفاء للقلب والعقل 
ومتعه روحيه جميلة 
أخى الحبيب 
دمت لنا بكل الخير استاذى 
أحبك الله الذى أكرمك بالشعر 
الذى تعلمنا به وتخبرنا به عن رسولنا وديننا 

دمت لنا بكل الحب والخير 

تقبلي مودتي 

محمد الصاوي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> جميل اوى أول نموذج أ. محمد ,,,,,,
> كل سنة وحضرتك بخير ومعانا بأجمل الأفكار وأطيب الأشعار ..
> دمت بكل خير وحب ..


 طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجنة أختى الجميلة سوما  :f: 
وكل عام وأنتِ بحضورك المضىء وذوقك الرائع 
لكِ دائما كل تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أ / محمد
> كعادتك دائما مبدع ومتألق 
> جميل جدا 
> متابعة لهذه النماذج الرائعة فى حياة نبينا عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
> وكل عام وانت بخير


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير نوجى :f: 
وانا فى قمة السعادة بمتابعتكم وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
فأنا اعلم من واقع خبرتى ان المواضيع الدينيه بصفه عامه 
 لا تستهوى الكثير لذا أرضى بل أسعد جدا 
بحضور أصحاب القلوب الطيبه الشفيفه 
وأحسبك منهم ايتها الجميلة 
حفظك الله من كل سوء 
وكل عام وأنتِ أجمل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اخى الحبيب* 
> *الشاعر الكبير* 
> *قيمه وقامه* 
> *محمد سعيد* 
> *صفحات العمر* 
> 
> 
> *الفكرة رائعه* 
> *والطرح ممتع* 
> ...


 
طيب الله قلبك الجميل بطيب الجنه أيها الفتى الشاعر 
 الحبيب محمد الصاوى  :f: 
لعلك تعلم مدى إعتزازى بكِ 
وبحرفك الذى يشق طريقه بخطا واثقه نحو القمة
حفظك الله ودمت برقى 
محيتى دائما لك

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يوم بدر ..*
*إجتمع صحابة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*على قلب رجل واحد* 
*يملؤة الحب والإيمان بالله ورسولة* 
*ولعل قول الصحابى الجليل سعد بن معاذ*
*أبلغ دليل على ذلك* 
*فعندما جد الجد* 
*وخرجت قريش بكامل عدتها وعتادها* 
*لمحاربة النبى وأصحابه قال :*
*أمض يا رسول الله لما أردت فنحن معك.* 
*فوالذى بعثك بالحق* 
*لو استعرضت بنا البحر فخضته لخضناه معك* 
*ما تخلف منا رجل واحد* 
*وما نكره أن تلقى بنا عدونا غدا* 
*إنا لصُبُر فى الحرب صُدُقٌ عند اللقاء* 
*لعل الله يريك منا ما تقر به عينك* 
*صِلْ حبال من شئت* 
*واقطعْ حبال من شئت*
*وعادِ من شئت*
*وسالِمْ من شئت*
*وخُذْ من أموالنا ما شئت*
*وأعْطِنا ما شئت.*
*وما أَخَذْتَ منا كان أحبّ إلينا مما تركت* 






*يفضل كلامنا كلام* 
*إلا ف وقت الجد* 
*يبقى الكلام بالسيف*
*أبلغ إجابه ورد*
*كل الكلاااااام ..*
*دا كـــلام* 
*لو هادى أو ..*
*مُحتــد* 
*لكن ف وقت الشدايد* 
*بتبان مع .. أو ضد*
*قال للحبيب وياك* 
*لو حتى بَـرك الغماد*
*تسبق خطانا خطاك*
*دا معاك بيحلى الجهـاد* 
*ردت وشوش الصحـابه* 
*بإبتسـام ..* *نعمـين* 
*دعـــا الحبيب ربنا* 
*يارب نصرك هدية* 
*دول صفوتك م العباد*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

احلى الكلام يتقال
منك يا استاذنا
يا اللى فى حب الحبيب
دايما تجمعنا
بسيرته تداوى القلوب
وكمان تمتعنا
الله عليك يا نبينا
يا شفعينا يوم الدين
يا اللى بنورك بقينا
كلنا مسلمين

----------


## nova_n

> نوفا الجميله 
> وإطلالة أسعدتنى أيمّــا سعادة 
> فأنا أعلم عن قلمك أنه موهوب 
> ولديه القدره على الصياغة الشعريه ببساطة السهل الممتنع 
> لذا فسأنتظر منه تقديم بعضا من صور الحب برؤى حرفك الشفيف  
> من سيرة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أكثرها 
> وما اجمل ان ندونها ونتدارسها فى هذه الايام المباركة 
> وكل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة


الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد

شكرا أستاذى على مشاعرك الجميلة وده كثير علية جدا
انا يادوب باخربش بس الله يخليك على رايك
وتشجيعك انا يكفينى أستمتع مع حروف حضرتك
ودائما باتابع بكل الاستمتاع مع المشاعر الرائعة بالموضوع
وباتمنى ان الموضوع يكون كمان بعد رمضان
انا متابعة مع حرفك الجميل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> احلى الكلام يتقال
> منك يا استاذنا
> يا اللى فى حب الحبيب
> دايما تجمعنا
> بسيرته تداوى القلوب
> وكمان تمتعنا
> الله عليك يا نبينا
> يا شفعينا يوم الدين
> يا اللى بنورك بقينا
> ...


الله الله الله 
جزاكِ الله الخير كله يا سمر 
تواصل رائع 
وبالفعل سيرة الحبيب تشفى القلوب 
وتملاها نور 
ربنا ينفعنا بيها 
ويجعلنى عند حسن ظنكم ديما 
لك خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد
> 
> شكرا أستاذى على مشاعرك الجميلة وده كثير علية جدا
> انا يادوب باخربش بس الله يخليك على رايك
> وتشجيعك انا يكفينى أستمتع مع حروف حضرتك
> ودائما باتابع بكل الاستمتاع مع المشاعر الرائعة بالموضوع
> وباتمنى ان الموضوع يكون كمان بعد رمضان
> انا متابعة مع حرفك الجميل


*والله مش كتير ابدا يا اجمل صبى شيف*
* فى ابناء مصر والمنتديات المجاورة* 
*على كل الاحوال أنا سعيد بيكِ جدا وبوجودك المتميز* 
*حفظك الله ودام حضورك العطر*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أقبل سيدنا عمرو بن العاص رضى الله عنه
يوماً على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهو عائد من إحدى الغزوات
وجلس إليه ثم قال : يا رسول الله 
أي الناس أحب إليك ؟
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : *عـائشة*




حــلوه الحياة بالحب 
مع نُصـــك التانى
تتحدى صعب الصعب 
لو حتى بتــعانى 
حلوه الحيـاة بالحب ..
وأحلى بالرحمه 
قلب الحبيبه رقيق 
بتسعـده كلمه 
تفرق معـاه بسمتك 
وصوتك الحــانى 
حلوه الحياة بالحب 
والصدق والإخلاص 
لما يكون منهاج
ويكون أساس الأساس
أحس قلبه الــوفى 
بيمس وجــدانى

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الفاضل " صفحات العمر " ..

          سلمت يداك .. و تقبل الله تعالى منا و منكم صالح الأعمال ..

  عمل رائع و طيب .. أتمنى أن يستمر طوال العام ..

  فمن تتحدث عنهم كانوا ينهلون و يتزودون من رمضان ليستمروا على نفس النهج حتى رمضان الذى يليه ..

  أعذرنى أخى .. تأخرت فى المشاركة .. فلست متابعة جيدة فى رمضان ..

 و أسعدنى كثيراً أن أجد مثل هذا العمل الذى يليق بالشهر الكريم .. بعدما أصبت بالاختناق من المنافسة فى تضييع شهر كهذا .. رغم محاولتى بعض المشاركات للمجاملة .. لكنى لم أستطع الاستمرار ..

 ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك .. و يرزقك الإخلاص ..

     اللهم اهدنا و يسِّر هدانا إلينا ..

----------


## اليمامة

الله..الله..الله..يا أستاذ محمد يا سعيد
الله ..
وموش هازهق أقول الله..
وفيه أحلى من الله..
الله عليك ..
هو قلبك فعلاً اللى قال الحب؟
هى روحك انت؟
هو انت الإنسان اللى قال؟
لا حقيقى موش معقول
دا أحلى كلام باسمعه 
ويدخل قلبى طوالى
وأحسه بعمق جوانى..
فكرة عبقرية..
خاطبت فيا أسمى المعانى
بدليل وبرهان
ومفيش بعد قولك هنا
أى شىء يتقال تانى..
تسلم يا مبدع..حقيقى..

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الفاضل " صفحات العمر " ..
> 
> سلمت يداك .. و تقبل الله تعالى منا و منكم صالح الأعمال ..
> 
> عمل رائع و طيب .. أتمنى أن يستمر طوال العام ..
> 
> فمن تتحدث عنهم كانوا ينهلون و يتزودون من رمضان ليستمروا على نفس النهج حتى رمضان الذى يليه ..
> 
> أعذرنى أخى .. تأخرت فى المشاركة .. فلست متابعة جيدة فى رمضان ..
> ...


طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجنة أختى الكريمة داوداو
ورزقنى وإياكِ صدق النيه وحُسن العمل 
فى كل الأقوال والأفعال 
ونفعنا جميعا بالنفحات الطيبه فى هذة الأيام المباركات 
وتقبل منا ومنكِ الصالحات فى رمضان وفى كل ايام العام 
وأرجوا أن لا تنسينى فى دعائك عن ظهر الغيب 
حفظك الله ودمت برقى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله..الله..الله..يا أستاذ محمد يا سعيد
> الله ..
> وموش هازهق أقول الله..
> وفيه أحلى من الله..
> الله عليك ..
> هو قلبك فعلاً اللى قال الحب؟
> هى روحك انت؟
> هو انت الإنسان اللى قال؟
> لا حقيقى موش معقول
> ...


الله ينور قلبك ويزيدك شفافيه يا *نــدى* 
اشكرك على حضورك الرائع 
وإطرائك الذى طوق عنقى 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجمعنا دائما 
على هدى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأن ينفعنا بسيرته العطرة 
سلمك الله من كل سوء *نـدى* 
ودمتِ بنقاء

----------


## صفحات العمر

*جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*فقال يا رسول الله متى الساعة ؟*
*قال : وماذا أعددت لها ؟*
*قال : حب الله ورسوله* 
*قال : فإنك مع من أحببت* 









هؤلاء هم سادتى وتاج راسى 
بحب مصعب وأرقم ..
والزبير وبلال 
سيدى أبو بكر 
وحمــــزة 
وأتمنى أنول ما نال 
سيدى الفـاروق 
وأســامه
أصغر أمير ع الرجال 
وذا النورين .. دا إيمانه
راسخ رسوخ الجبال
واحب سيدى على 
ف ندهته ع الرجال
بحب كعب بن مالك 
وإبن الأرت ..
خبــــاب 
وحبى للمصطفى 
ف قلبى عُـمره ..
ما غــــاب
واحب دمعة عيونى 
ف سجدتى لله
هو العظيم الحليم 
ماليش يا خلق سـواه

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

أحلى الصحاب
صحبته
اللهم صلى عليه
يارب أنول
رؤيته
ويروى عطشنا
بأيديه

----------


## محمد أمير

الأستاذ الفاضل الشاعر المبدع
محمد سعيد

نفحات ايمامية تمس القلب وتطهر الوجدان
لا تحرمنا من هذا الابداع
كل رمضان وانت والأسرة بخير

الله يديمك يا مطر

----------


## سمـاء

نماذج رائعة من صور الحب فى انقى أشكاله...

رسمتها بحروف شفافة فلم تحجب هذا الحب...

وكان وجه الحروف الآخر هو الوضوح والصدق..

فدخلت القلوب والعقول معا... ولم تغادر...


صفحات العمر..

إنقضى رمضان.... لكن اتمنى أن تظل تمتعنا بهذه الصور من الحب طول العام....

فكم نحن بحاجة لهذه الجرعة من النور دائما..................

خالص تقديرى...

----------


## سمـاء

*تروي أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها فتقول:* 
*(قام رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلةً من الليالي فقال:* 
*(يا عائشة ذريني أتعبد لربي)*
*فتطهّر ثم قام يصلي، فلم يزل يبكي حتى بلّ حِجره،*
*ثم بكى فلم يزل يبكي حتى بلّ لحيته،*
*ثم بكى فلم يزل يبكي حتى بلّ الأرض،* 
*وجاء بلال رضي الله عنه يؤذنه بالصلاة، فلما رآه يبكي قال:*
* يا رسول الله، تبكي وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟* 
*فقال له: (أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً؟)*
*رواه ابن حبّان)*





 

 

 *الشكر أحلى اعتراف* *بالفضل للمنعم* *واللى ع النعمة يخاف* *الشكر بيقدم

* *والشكر مش بس كلمة* *باللسان تتقال* *أو تخطر على القلب لما* *تتغير الاحوال

* *ده الشكر لازم يلازم* *جميعها أوقاتنا* *عشان ف الآخرة نلازم* *حبيبنا ف الجنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
* حورس أبناء مصر*

* عصام علم الدين*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب


لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا شاعرنا المبدع على وسام حورس
الحقيقة أن كل حروفك ذهبية بل وماسية
وأى تكريم لا يمكن أن يوفيك حقك
فالإبداع شيء ليس له مقابل ولا يقدر بثمن
1000 مبروك يا محمد
 :f:

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الفاضل " محمد سعيد "

ألف مبروك الفوز بوسام حورس
و دائمًا من فوز إلى فوز
دمت بكل خير

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
الشاعر المُبدع محمد سعيد

نماذج نقية رائعة حملتنا على جناحى السكينة
كى نرسو ونستظل بريحاب الحبيب المصطفى
عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام
مبارك النجاح ولك من الأمانى الطيبة أرقها



*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد - صفحات العمر*

*لم أشأ أن أقتبس من موضوعك الرائع ماأرفقه إلى مداخلتي هنا*
*فالموضوع من بدايته إلى آخر سطر كـُتب فيه حتى الآن*
*هو مثار فخر لقاعتنا ومنتدانا*
*بارك الله فيك ولا حرمنا قلمك الرائع 
ولا مشاعرك وأحاسيسك النابضه دوماً بكل الحب والخير*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*
*وأرق التهاني بفوزك المستحق في*
*حورس أبناء مصر*
*وهنيئاً لنا جميعاً قراءة كل مايخطه قلمك في كل رمضان 
من روحانيات تسمو بها نفوسنا ونتذكر من خلالها 
تاريخ رائع ومشرق لأمتنا العظيمه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ألف مبروك صفحات العمر حورس 2010 الفضي

وإن شاء الله للأمام دوماً

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف*
> 
> 
> *الشاعر المُبدع محمد سعيد* 
> *نماذج نقية رائعة حملتنا على جناحى السكينة*
> *كى نرسو ونستظل بريحاب الحبيب المصطفى*
> *عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام*
> *مبارك النجاح ولك من الأمانى الطيبة أرقها* 
> ** 
> ...


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اختى العزيزة قيثارة 

أشكرك على ذوقك وكلماتك الطيبه 
وأعاود التأكيد على مسؤليتى الشخصيه والأدبيه كعضو اتحاد كتاب 
على اننا لدينا بالقاعه أعمال كانت جديرة بالفوز 
وأسماء مجتهدة كانت الأولى بالتشجيع 
ولا أدرى فى الحقيقه على أى أساس تم اهمالها 
فى النهايه هيا وجهات نظر وكما عبرت لجنة تحكيم حورس
الذى اكن لكل اعضائها كل التقدير والاحترام عن رأيها الحر 
اظننى أيضاً لى نفس الحق فى التعبير عن رأيى الحر 
دون مجامله او مواربه 
وفى النهايه الأختلاف سنه كونيه ستظل عبر العصور والأزمنه 
وعلينا فقط أخذ الأمور بحجمها الطبيعى 
والأستفادة من اخطائنا لما هو قادم
لان اسم ابناء مصر كبير ومهم قوى ندرك ده 
وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## اليمامة

القدير..أستاذى الغالى وأخى المحترم ..محمد سعيد
تعرف جيداً أن حروفك تنحتنى على إيقاعاتها وأشكالها وأحاسيسها بطواعية عجيبة..فأكون كما تريدنا أن نشعر عندما خرجت من داخلك دفقات تلك الإبداعات النورانية هاهنا فى هذه الإبداعية..
تعرف أننى أقدر لك حرفاً كالوتر يطلق أنغاماً صادحة تمتعنا وتشجينا..فأى كلام يا ترى أو تهنئة سوف تليق بإبداعك..ليس هنا فقط ولكن..
عن كل ما تبهرنا به..
شكراً لك يا سيدى من كل قلبى..وأدعو الله أن يحفظك مبدعاً ..خلوقاً..تسعدنا وتمتعنا..
ندى
 :f2:

----------


## فخراوى

*أستاذ محمد سعيد إن الجوائز لهى ضئيلة أمام إبداعاتك المتميزة التى تسعدنا بها فلا نملك سوى أن نسبح مع تيارها الرقيق* 

*دمت متألقاً* 

*حليم .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الله يا شاعرنا الكبير
مبروك الفوز المستحق
دمت بخير*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

استاذى  الجميل محمد سعيد
مبارك عليك الفوز بالفضية
وتستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثير
ودايما يارب من نجاح الى نجاح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك أ/ محمد سعيد

*

----------


## فراشة

*شاعرناالمبدع محمد سعيد

ألف ألف مبروك

حقا قصيدة متميزة وتستحق الجائزة

من نجاح إلى نجاح دائما ان شاء الله

أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أحلى الصحاب
> صحبته
> اللهم صلى عليه
> يارب أنول
> رؤيته
> ويروى عطشنا
> 
> بأيديه


 اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
حقق الله لك ماتتمنين يا سمر 
ودام مرورك الرائع
لك خالص تفديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ الفاضل الشاعر المبدع
> محمد سعيد
> 
> نفحات ايمامية تمس القلب وتطهر الوجدان
> لا تحرمنا من هذا الابداع
> كل رمضان وانت والأسرة بخير
> 
> الله يديمك يا مطر


 أسعدك الله أخى الجميل / أمير المطر
وكل عام وانت أميرا للمطر سفيرا للنقاء
لك خالص محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> نماذج رائعة من صور الحب فى انقى أشكاله...
> 
> رسمتها بحروف شفافة فلم تحجب هذا الحب...
> 
> وكان وجه الحروف الآخر هو الوضوح والصدق..
> 
> فدخلت القلوب والعقول معا... ولم تغادر...
> 
> 
> ...


 أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أديبنا الرائعة / سمــاء 
ولا حرمنا ابدا إطلالتك الواعيه وحرفك الصادق
وسأحاول بإذن الله العودة الى هنا كلما شرح الله صدرى بما يليق
بأرق قلب عرفته البشريه واحب خلق الله اليه
سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
لك دائما كل تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
> 
> *حورس أبناء مصر* 
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


 طيب الله قلبك بطيب الجنه 
اخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
ودمت برقى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


بارك الله فيكم  :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب*
> 
> 
> *لجنة تحكيم حورس*


 بارك الله فيكم :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 1000 مبروك يا شاعرنا المبدع على وسام حورس
> الحقيقة أن كل حروفك ذهبية بل وماسية
> وأى تكريم لا يمكن أن يوفيك حقك
> فالإبداع شيء ليس له مقابل ولا يقدر بثمن
> 1000 مبروك يا محمد


 بارك الله فى عمرك أخى الحبيب / أحمد ناصر  :f: 
أشكرك على ذوقك الجميل
ودمت من اروع وأغلى أبناء مصر على قلبى 
لك خالص محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الفاضل " محمد سعيد " 
> ألف مبروك الفوز بوسام حورس
> و دائمًا من فوز إلى فوز
> دمت بكل خير


الله يبارك فيكِ أختى الكريمه داو داو  :f: 
أشكرك على ذوقك الرائع 
وأتمنى ان أكون دوما عن حسن ظنكم 
لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد - صفحات العمر*
> 
> *لم أشأ أن أقتبس من موضوعك الرائع ماأرفقه إلى مداخلتي هنا*
> *فالموضوع من بدايته إلى آخر سطر كـُتب فيه حتى الآن*
> *هو مثار فخر لقاعتنا ومنتدانا*
> *بارك الله فيك ولا حرمنا قلمك الرائع* 
> *ولا مشاعرك وأحاسيسك النابضه دوماً بكل الحب والخير*
> *وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*
> *وأرق التهاني بفوزك المستحق في*
> ...


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اخى الحبيب الشااعر / عصام علم الدين  :f: 
ودام ذوقك الرائع وأسلوبك المتفرد وحضورك الذى يضىء حيثما كان 
بارك الله فى عمرك ودمت لى نعم الاخ والصديق 
لك خالص محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك صفحات العمر حورس 2010 الفضي
> 
> وإن شاء الله للأمام دوماً
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


بارك الله فيكِ بوكى بوكى ودمتِ برقى :f:

----------


## عايده العشرى

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم الشاعر المتميزمحمد سعيد
موضوع جميل تأخرت عليه لكنه اسعدنى اليوم ان اعيش مع حالات الحب الجميل البرئ الذى وضعه افضل الخلق اجمعين كاساس للروابط والعلاقات بين البشر
وسعدت جدا بفوزه بوسام حورس لانه يستحق 
الف مبروك والى الامام دائما

----------


## سوما

> *جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
> *فقال يا رسول الله متى الساعة ؟*
> *قال : وماذا أعددت لها ؟*
> *قال : حب الله ورسوله* 
> *قال : فإنك مع من أحببت* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اللهم أرزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عملا يقربنى إلى حبك .. أمين يارب العالمينجميلة جدااااااااا كلماتك يا أ. محمد ,,, طالما أحببت قرأتتها .. :xmas 29: 
وتستحق التميز الدائم , :xmas 7: , ألف مبروك .. ودمت بتميز دائم .. :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> القدير..أستاذى الغالى وأخى المحترم ..محمد سعيد
> تعرف جيداً أن حروفك تنحتنى على إيقاعاتها وأشكالها وأحاسيسها بطواعية عجيبة..فأكون كما تريدنا أن نشعر عندما خرجت من داخلك دفقات تلك الإبداعات النورانية هاهنا فى هذه الإبداعية..
> تعرف أننى أقدر لك حرفاً كالوتر يطلق أنغاماً صادحة تمتعنا وتشجينا..فأى كلام يا ترى أو تهنئة سوف تليق بإبداعك..ليس هنا فقط ولكن..
> عن كل ما تبهرنا به..
> شكراً لك يا سيدى من كل قلبى..وأدعو الله أن يحفظك مبدعاً ..خلوقاً..تسعدنا وتمتعنا..
> ندى


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى الرقيقه / نــــــدى 
فى الحقيقه أنا عاجز عن الرد عن تهنئتك 
التى أقطفت أجمل زهرات الحرف 
وقدمت لى هذة الباقه النديه التى صنعت بى ما صنعت 
من فرط شذاها الطيب وبياضها الأسطورى 
اختى الجميله 
حفظك الله كما أنتِ دائما ..
شفافه بلا حدود :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك محمــــــــــد ...

وجزاك الله كل خير

على ماتقدمه لنــــــــــا

ودام لنـــــــــا إبداعك ...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذ محمد سعيد إن الجوائز لهى ضئيلة أمام إبداعاتك المتميزة التى تسعدنا بها فلا نملك سوى أن نسبح مع تيارها الرقيق* 
> 
> *دمت متألقاً*  
> 
> *حليم .*


 
بارك الله فيك أخى الرائع حليم 
وحقق لك كل ما تتمنى 
ودمت برقى الذوق ورقة القلب 
محبتى لك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله يا شاعرنا الكبير*
> *مبروك الفوز المستحق*
> *دمت بخير*


 
 الله يبارك فى عمرك يا رب أستاذى / سيد جعيتم
ويرزقك خيرى الدنيا والأخره 
لك خالص محيتى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ** 
> * أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد*  
> *ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما*  
> *مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام*  
> *ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما*  
> *وربنا يبارك لنا فيك*  
> **  
> ** 
> ** 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صاحب الإطلاله المضيئه اخى الحبيب / أشرف المجاهد 
الله يبارك في عمرك 
من القلب أشكرك على تهنئتك 
التى عبّرت عن مكنونات الجمال بقلبك الطيب 
لك دائما خالص محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذى الجميل محمد سعيد
> مبارك عليك الفوز بالفضية
> وتستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثير
> 
> ودايما يارب من نجاح الى نجاح


بارك الله فى عمرك اختى الجميله سمر ورزقك الخير كله 
أشكرك على ذوقك الرائع
لك دائما خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> *ألف مبرووووك أ/ محمد سعيد*


الله يبارك فيكِ يا رب أختى الجميلة / إيمان 
أشكرك على ذوقك الرائع :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *شاعرناالمبدع محمد سعيد*
> 
> *ألف ألف مبروك*
> 
> *حقا قصيدة متميزة وتستحق الجائزة*
> 
> *من نجاح إلى نجاح دائما ان شاء الله*
> 
> *أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي*


 بارك الله فى عمرك أختى العزيزة فراشه 
وحشنا وجودك جدا 
احنا بعد كده هنعمل حورس كل شهر عشان نسعد بوجودك
كل تقديرى لكِ دائما

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم الشاعر المتميزمحمد سعيد
> 
> موضوع جميل تأخرت عليه لكنه اسعدنى اليوم ان اعيش مع حالات الحب الجميل البرئ الذى وضعه افضل الخلق اجمعين كاساس للروابط والعلاقات بين البشر
> وسعدت جدا بفوزه بوسام حورس لانه يستحق 
> 
> الف مبروك والى الامام دائما


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى العزيزة / عايدة العشرى 
بارك الله فيكِ ورزقك الخير كله 
أشكرك على ذوقك الرائع وتهنئتك التى اسعدتنى 
لك دائما كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اللهم أرزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عملا يقربنى إلى حبك .. أمين يارب العالمين
> جميلة جدااااااااا كلماتك يا أ. محمد ,,, طالما أحببت قرأتتها ..
> وتستحق التميز الدائم ,, ألف مبروك .. ودمت بتميز دائم ..


اللهم آمين
 بارك الله فيكِ أختى الجميبلة سومـا 
ودام مرورك باقات من الزهور 
لك تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> *الف مبروك محمــــــــــد ...*
> 
> *وجزاك الله كل خير* 
> *على ماتقدمه لنــــــــــا* 
> 
> *ودام لنـــــــــا إبداعك ...*


سيدة الذوق الراقِ
اختى العزيزة لولى 
بارك الله فى عمرك ورزقكِ الخير كله 
لكِ كل تقديرى

----------

